# Solar water heater



## CrazyNut (May 16, 2014)

Hi,
anyone know how to make a solar water heater for a V.mertensi? Or convert a regular water heater so it runs of a small solar panel?Thanks 
kind regards
CN


----------



## pinefamily (May 16, 2014)

What about the same sort of set up used for swimming pools, with pipes/hoses on the roof?


----------



## CrazyNut (May 16, 2014)

I don't have that much room besides that I rent.


----------



## andynic07 (May 16, 2014)

pinefamily said:


> What about the same sort of set up used for swimming pools, with pipes/hoses on the roof?


I think that is a pretty good idea if done on a smaller scale as they get pretty hot.


----------



## pinefamily (May 16, 2014)

We have a juvenile mertens water monitor, so we have been thinking ahead on its future enclosure.


----------



## CrazyNut (May 17, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I think that is a pretty good idea if done on a smaller scale as they get pretty hot.


So how do I make one on a smaller scale?


----------



## pinefamily (May 18, 2014)

Not sure if those type of heaters are sold in kits, or you can buy as little or as much as you need. You'd probably need to ask at a pool shop, unless Bunnings sells anything like that.


----------



## bigjoediver (May 18, 2014)

Depends how much water you need to heat. You could make a panel using copper tube painted matt black under a sheet of glass and hook it up using a solar powered pond pump or flexible black plastic tube. You can buy polycarbonate panels for pools off eBay and bunnings can order them in. Look in their pool equipment catalogue. Only problem with pool stuff will be messing around with fittings to suit whatever pump you will use as they are designed to match up with 40mm PVC pressure pipe/fittings.


----------



## andynic07 (May 18, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I think that is a pretty good idea if done on a smaller scale as they get pretty hot.



Use black poly pipe (irrigation) run on a piece of tin. You could put glass onto it and seal it to maximise effect if you wanted but I think it would be quite effective anyway. As discussed use a small pond pump to circulate the water. There is also black plastic bags available that you leave in the sun for showering whilst camping called solar showers. There is plenty of way to achieve warm or hot water using solar and you just have to use your imagination to adapt one to your particular application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steampunk (May 18, 2014)

Be careful with the temperature, as most solar hot water systems fitted on the roof can reach 90 degrees plus hence a tempering valve is fitted to make sure people don't scold themselves.

If you are going to do it, I'd use the pressure pipe sprayed black. Inlet at the bottom, outlet on the top. Although maybe think about a tempering valve. They allow the water to reach a maximum of 45 degrees, but that is adjustable.

I'm a plumber so I thought I'd give you my 2 cents worth.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyNut (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. Hopefully I can make one that runs on solar  if not will just have to buy a regular water heater for turtles :/


----------

